# Dakine Rubber Spike Stomp pad



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

i purchased this thing... cut it in a few strips so all parts of my boot would be supported.. and this thing is legit! super grippy, no slip.. no fall getting off the lift!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I prefer this one DAKINE Modular Mat Stomp Pad at REI.com


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ahhhh I like that one too. Are the spikes big?? They look small


----------



## Stealthlead (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been using the Dakine X-matt for years and absolutely love it. Mine is blue, though.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

danny662boy said:


> Ahhhh I like that one too. Are the spikes big?? They look small


Yeah, they are. I have the modular one and it has small spikes and is made of a slick plastic material.

The Spike Stomp pad is bigger, has larger spikes, and is made of rubber. Get that one, it's better.


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

I have the big spike Dakine pad and it holds onto my boot really well, even when my board is covered with snow. 

Another friend got the modular Dakine pad and said it's like nothing is there if there's even a bit of snow on it. He has buyer's remorse and wishes he'd gone with the big spikes.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

if your gunna do a stomppad the spike ones are the only ones worth it. 

However, stomppads are completely useless. I was told by a coworker this season that stompads are unnecessary, and I responded yea well I like my foot staying in place. He said "yea me too, but its straight physics. exert pressure through the board and the concave of the topsheet will hold you foot on."

after getting used to it, Ill never buy another stompad.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I use the Dakine Pyramid Studs. They are large like the rubber spikes, so they wont become useless when a bit of snow gets on them. I like them better because they dont shout out "HEY LOOK AT MEEE IM A STOMPPP PADDD!!" They come in black, white, or chrome and you can arrange them however you want to keep your setup looking clean and natural. I arranged mine in specific points on the board so that every single contact point of my boot is supported by a spike. They look like more of a decoration than a functional stomp pad... they remind me of those square studs kids used to put on their backpacks at school.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

honestly, ive found the best stomp pads to be the metal studs that burton, volcom, dakine etc sell... make a triangle out of them angling inward toward your back binding..its better than any stomp pad ive used and looks way way wayyyy better


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Crab grab its the best I've tried.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

And they are not only good stomp pads, I placed a mini claw in the tail and its like cheating.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

liner said:


> if your gunna do a stomppad the spike ones are the only ones worth it.
> 
> However, stomppads are completely useless. I was told by a coworker this season that stompads are unnecessary, and I responded yea well I like my foot staying in place. He said "yea me too, but its straight physics. exert pressure through the board and the concave of the topsheet will hold you foot on."
> 
> after getting used to it, Ill never buy another stompad.


Could you elaborate a bit on this?

I'd be happy to get rid of stomp pads, but if I have to exert pressure on my board to keep my boot from slipping off - well, I'm too lazy for that if I'm skating any distance.

Am I misunderstanding what you're saying?:dunno:


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Could you elaborate a bit on this?
> 
> I'd be happy to get rid of stomp pads, but if I have to exert pressure on my board to keep my boot from slipping off - well, I'm too lazy for that if I'm skating any distance.
> 
> Am I misunderstanding what you're saying?:dunno:


He means your back foot can stay in place simply by pushing down on it more, which is true. But like this, the sole of the boot could still slide out fairly easily
What a stomp pad does is stops your back foot from sliding across the board. My Dakine Modular pad is pretty slick like I said, but the spikes dig into the sole of my boot and keep it in place, which is nice and makes it a lot easier to skate farther on snow.

This is my stop pad. The EVA foam section in the middle isn't part of it; I just added that for extra friction.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

The spikes on the smaller modular Dakine pads dont hold up well. At least mine didnt. Lasted a day and they were all flat. Use the big fat rubber spikes. Far better. Mine is charcoal in color and not a huge distraction on my board in my opinion. I found it unnecessary to cut up all over the board. grips great as it is. Ill put pics up in a minute.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

In order...before, dakine modular, dakine rubber spike.

Sorry...phone shots not intended to grab just the stomp pads, but you get the idea. Plenty of grip without cutting up and spreading out.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

wernersl said:


> The spikes on the smaller modular Dakine pads dont hold up well. At least mine didnt. Lasted a day and they were all flat. Use the big fat rubber spikes. Far better. Mine is charcoal in color and not a huge distraction on my board in my opinion. I found it unnecessary to cut up all over the board. grips great as it is. Ill put pics up in a minute.


How much grip to you actually need? I like the dakine modular because its super thin. I actually trim the points off of it with a nail clipper. Foot doesn't feel elevated like its on a platform and I can manipulated edge pressure much better. Honestly though I stopped using them on the last few boards because it was mostly there for psychological purposes. Once you get used to a board without one it all feels the same.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

wernersl said:


> In order...before, dakine modular, dakine rubber spike.
> 
> Sorry...phone shots not intended to grab just the stomp pads, but you get the idea. Plenty of grip without cutting up and spreading out.


was it difficult to get the old stomp pad off?


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

alex12 said:


> was it difficult to get the old stomp pad off?


On most boards pretty tough. On the carbonium top sheet it came right off. Other reason I took the modular off. Wouldn't have stuck for long.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

alex12 said:


> was it difficult to get the old stomp pad off?


If you've ever seen a product called "Goo Gone" in a hardware store, it's the best for removing stomp pads. Let it soak in overnight and the next day the stomp pad should come off easily and cleanly.

It's worked for me every time.


----------



## faded-a-fool (Feb 24, 2013)

This works too. Probably don't need a stomp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzovRMoHq9Q


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

You don't need a stomp pad... Just slide your foot against the instep of your binding. Good to go, and when you carry your board you don't have to worry about stabbing your hand.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

alex12 said:


> was it difficult to get the old stomp pad off?


I've had them come off pretty easily unintentionally. All it took was a a little heat and I've accidentally pulled them off while manhandling my board. But it probably depends on the stomp pad and board.

And I second the Dakine Pyramid Studs. They look less like a stomp pad, and at least for my old snowboard (which looked kind of like this), went well with the rocker look and made it look better. Plus, one set of these is good for two boards.

While you don't absolutely need a stomppad, and I've been too lazy to put them on my new boards, I like the security of having one.


----------



## faded-a-fool (Feb 24, 2013)

If your balance is right while your skating you won't ever need a stomp pad.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Feb 14, 2013)

*Dakine stomp pad*

I took one of the Dakine spike stomp pads and cut it into separate spikes using a utility knife. Then I made sort of a diamond shaped pad. The spikes are almost invisible and just as effective.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

I rock em. Im not ashamed. Dont mind the look and for longer downhill skates I like that I have it there. Just coming off the lift both feet are near the front binding anyway. Defeats the setback rocker on the Raptor and uses the camber section to skate straight.


----------

